# CAPUDINE



## divermike (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,
 I found a brown bottle.  It has CAPUDINE embossed on one side.  No other writing on the sides.
 The bottom has the number 42 on one end.
 The center of the bottom has a circle and the capital letter A in it.
 It measure 3.5 inches long and 1.25 wide.  About .5 inches deep.
 The top is threaded.  I suppose it could be an eyedropper type - but it just looks too small.
 I have a picture and apologize for my low budget camera.
 My pic is "too large" to attach here.  I'll try to email it to anyone who wants to look.

 1- can anyone tell me about how old it is?
 2 - where it may have come from?
 3- does it have any value?

 Thanks,
 Diver Mike


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Mike,

 Welcome, sounds like you've found an ABM example of this popular nostrum. There were many examples over the years. This Old Thread shows several.

 You gotta shrink the size of your photo, Instructions over here.

The AMA were not fans.





From.


----------



## divermike (Jul 15, 2012)

THanks for that super fast reply!
 I am working on shrinking my pic.   Having problems with OUTLOOK.  (i think)
 Thanks again,
 Mike


----------

